# Beaut. GOlden Ret. Mix at Barry Shelter in Hastings, MI, Urgent!!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's it, I'm emailing this to someone. Ugh!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Done! I can't take it anymore. I'm so sorry to lose it, but I sometimes just get so darn frustrated!


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kimm...who'd you email?? My gut is in a knot over this guy....

His time is SO short now.

We have someone willing to go GET/TRANSPORT him, how can we let it go? Any fosters in MI??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The person I emailed is working on four dogs right now. She told me to contact Sophies mom, but she's already involved. Makes me sick. Sometimes I just have to stay away from these threads and do something else for rescue. A dog should not die because it can not find a home. It's senseless. Absolutely senseless.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know anything about these places...Some take mixes. I haven't emailed anyone. I posted it for oldgoldmum on another forum. She may have emailed some of them???
*Michigan* 

Looks like most of them are broken links. Ugh!

Adopt-A-Pet, Inc.​300 East Ellen Street​Fenton, Michigan - 48430​(810) 629-0723​All Paws Animal Rescue ​A new all-breed animal rescue group in Ann Arbor, MI.​[email protected]​Alliance for Spay-Neuter and Pet Rescue​We are a 501(c) 3 non-profit rescue that mainly works at getting animals adopted out, brought to another rescue or foster home, treated for medical reasons from our local animal control. We also offer a low-cost spay/neuter and other medical procedures program to the public.​[email protected]​Animal Placement Bureau ​We are a no-kill volunteer organization that volunteers out of our own homes to help rescue any dog.​Lansing, MI​(517) 346-4505​[email protected]​Animal Welfare Society of Southeastern Michigan​29081 Dequindre Suite E​Madison Heights, Michigan 48071​Hours of operation: 9am-4:30pm Monday-Friday​Office adoption open on Saturdays from 10am-1pm​Leave voice mail during after hours​248-548-1150​248-548-1183​[email protected] Little Tahoe Animal Rescue​11997 Stebbins NW​Sparta, MI 49345​616-889-0878​[email protected]​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*All Breed Rescue ALL States
*
3D Rescue of Arizona
Abandoned Angels Rescue, TN
Adopt-A-Dog, Inc.
Adopt-Aluv Toy Breed Rescue, OH
Adopt with Love, LA
Ahimsa Haven, MA
Alabama Pet Registry, Inc.
All Creatures Animal Caring Society
All Creatures Animal Rescue Coalition, OK
All God's Creatures, MD
All For Animals, CA
All Paws Animal Rescue, MI
All Pets Rescue of Florida
Almost Home Dog Rescue of Ohio
Amador Pets In Need, CA
Amy's K9 All Breed Rescue, IN
Angels Grace Toy Dog & Cat Rescue, PA
Animal Aid, FL
Animal Appeal, PA
Animal Adoption Network, CT
Animal Assistance League of Orange County, CA
Animal Care League, IL
Animals Deserving of Proper Treatment, IL
Animal Fanciers of Prince George's County
Animals Need Educated Humans
Animal Relief Fund, MD
Animal Rescue League, TX
Animal Shelter Inc. of Sterling, MA
Animal Welfare
Animals Without Frontiers, Belgium
Annie's Rescued Friends, NC
Animal Protective Association (APA) of Southern IL
Arphanage, Alta Loma CA
Belleville Area Rescue of K-9's (BARK)
Best Buddies Companion Rescue & Adoption, NC
Best Friend Pet Adoption, NC
Canine Angels, IN
Canine New Life Center, VA
Cat/Canine Assistance, Referral & Education, CA (CARE)
Cecil County SPCA, Inc.\, MD
Chiodini Rescue, MO
Coastal Bend Small Breed Rescue, TX
Colorado Spring's All Breed Rescue
Cheatham Animal Rescue Effort, TN
Cranston Volunteer Services for Animals, RI
Danbury Animal Welfare Society, Inc
Dundee Safe Harbor Rescue, OH
Eastern Shore Animal Rescue League, MD
East Dallas Humane Society
Etosha Rescue and Adoption Center, TX
Fairfield Animal Rescue, SC
Florence Area Humane Society, SC
Forgotten 4 Paws, OH
Fortunate Pooches & Lab rescue, IL
Four Paws, CA
Four Paws Ranch Pet Sanctuary, TX
Four Paws Rescue Rehabilitation & Adoption, PA
Franklin County Humane Society, NC
Friends for the Dearborn Animal Shelter, MI
Friends for Life Animal Haven, OH
Friends-4-Life, WV
Friends with Four Paws Rescue, OK
Green County Humane Society in Monroe WI
GreenePets Foster Network, TN
Guardian Angels Animal Rescue
Happy Hills Animal Foundation, NC
Happy Trails Animal Sanctuary, MO


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*All Breed Rescue Cont'd.
*
Heart of Michigan Animal Rescue
Heidi's Legacy Dog Rescue, FL
H.E.L.P. Shelter Dog Rescue, WI
Helping Every Animal Downriver Society, MI
Herding Dog Rescue of Kentucky
Honey Creek Animal Rescue, NE
Humane Animal Rescue Team - TX
Humane Society of Alamance County, NC
Humane Society of Bushnell Florida
Humane Society of Port Jervis NY
Humane Association of Central New York
Houston SPCA
Jefferson SPCA
Justice For Animals, Shreveport LA
K-9 Rescue, MN
K-9 Stray Rescue League, MI
Kalamazoo Animal Rescue, MI
Kansas K-9 ResQ, Inc.
KSK9RESQ All Breed Dog Rescue, KS
Lawrence County Abuse and Adoption Center
Levy County Humane Society, FL
Lighthouse Animal Rescue, FL
LIL PAWS RESCUE, OH
Limberlost ARC Small Dog Rescue, WI
Little Dog Rescue, CA
Lucky Mutts Rescue, CA
Make Peace With Animals, PA
Manchester Animal Rescue, TN
Mixed Breed Rescue, TX
Monadnock Humane Society, NH
Montgomery County Humane Society, MD
Montville Connecticut Animal Control
Mixed Pup Rescue, CA
Nebraska Animal Rescue
New Mexico's Week for the Animals
New York All Breed Rescue
North Bay Canine Rescue & Placement, CA
Northern Lights Animal Rescuers, MN
Noah's Bark Pet Rescue
Oklahoma Save a Dog
Oregon Friends of Shelter Animals
Orphans of the Storm, PA
Pal's Animal Rescue, KS
PAWSHERE-RESCUES, IN
PAWS of Austin
Peppertree Rescue
Pet Adoption Network, NY
Pet Helpers, TX
Pet Helpers of SC
Pet Orphans, GA
Pet Over Population Prevention, WA (POPP)
Pet Promise, OH
Pet Rescue of Mercer, NJ
Pets Unlimited, CA
Pound Hounds, MA
Pound Rescue of Athens Ohio
Pet Rescue of Unwanted Dogs, CA (PROUD)
Precious Paws Rescue, NC
Puppy Mill Rescue
Rancho Coastal Humane Society, CA
Recycling Animals In Need (RAIN)
R.E.S.C.U.E, AZ
Rescue Paws, Animal Rescue, CA
Rescue Unlimited, Western NC
ResQ 4 Paws
Rogers' Rescues, PA
Save a Dog, PA
Seniors Dogs Project
San Diego Dog Rescue
Seattle Purebred Dog Rescue
Second Chance Sheltering Network, NY
Seniors for Seniors, NJ
Small Breed Rescue of East Tennessee
Smiley Dog Rescue, CA
Silver Dragon Pets,MNSOS (Save Our Small Dogs), NJ, MA, VA
South Bay Purebred Rescue, CA
Spay/Louisiana
Special Needs Animal Sanctuary, NC
St. Mary's Animal Welfare League
Stray From the Heart, NY
Steve's Dog Shelter, SC
Street Tails, PA
Sunny Meadows...Safe Haven for Pets, TN
Tennessee Valley All Breed Rescue, Inc.
The Dogs' Den, PA
The Old Brewer Place All Breed Rescue, NY
The Sanctuary for Senior Dogs, OH
The Sweet pea Foundation, MO
Thirdyme Rescue, OH
Tiny Hearts Rescue, FL
TLC Humane Society, GA
Tony La Russa's Animal Rescue Foundation, CA
Triangle Herding Dog Rescue, NC
Washington Animal Rescue League, DC
West Alabama Animal Rescue
West End Shelter for Animals
"White Fang" Animal Protection Foundation, Bucharest Romania
WolfSpirit's Animal Shelter Inc, Ohio, NY
Zendog Rescue and Pet Therapy Team


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

At work so can't do too much from here.
A woman on Petfinder that lives in RI said she could foster him if we can get to her but don't think the shelter would let him go without an adoption or rescue.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't do too much either Karen.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if Kathie could take him and bring him to a safer/no kill shelter? Kimm listed some great ones....

It's too late today though, adoption hours are until 4:30. It's 5PM there already. I am feeling horrible about this whole thing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know if this person can help, but she is trying. The photo posted here is him, correct? I just hope it's not too late. 

I'm sorry, I'm just feeling very overwhelmed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Picture*

Picture:

ID# 102707 2 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent it Karen, thank you. I know a friend always told me to never give up, but this one...

I don't think I will be able to come back to this thread.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*TWO people on Petfinder Msg. Forum in RI*

TWO people on Petfinder Msg. Forum in RI
offering to foster him. I told them I'm sure the shelter wouldn't let him go to anyone but an adopter or rescue, but I emld. Julie at shelter anyway to ask.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Gosh...RI, as in Rhode Island?? Wow....

Hopefully Julie will agree that a foster home for now is better than putting this poor guy down tomorrow


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> TWO people on Petfinder Msg. Forum in RI
> offering to foster him. I told them I'm sure the shelter wouldn't let him go to anyone but an adopter or rescue, but I emld. Julie at shelter anyway to ask.


Can you contact Julie at all hours via email?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

I think so and I think she said he'll have to Thurs. night.
I will e-mail her and tell her we are working on.
Her e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I will foster him if someone can get him here, but they'd rather murder him than let him go to a foster home that isn't a real rescue? That sucks.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How can people KILL a beautiful dog like that when three people so far have offered to take him? That makes me SICK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. Julie at Shelter*

I emld. Julie at Shelter to see if they would let someone in another state Foster him. I doubt it. Prob. has to be a rescue or an adopter.

Thanks, ACC.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Have you tried ANSOL?

A New Start on Life * PO Box 78 * Hamilton, MI 49419 * Toll Free Phone/Fax--866-716-9393


Jan


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Or Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue? Grand Rapids, which is close to Hastings.

Jan


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Someone tried Great lakes.*

Someone tried Great lakes. I will try Ansol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-Mailed.*

I just emld. Ansol for Golden Ret. Mix and Princess, Austr. Shep/Lab Mix
and also e-mailed all of these:

Michigan 

Adopt-A-Pet, Inc.
300 East Ellen Street
Fenton, Michigan - 48430
(810) 629-0723 
All Paws Animal Rescue 
A new all-breed animal rescue group in Ann Arbor, MI.
[email protected] 

Alliance for Spay-Neuter and Pet Rescue
We are a 501(c) 3 non-profit rescue that mainly works at getting animals adopted out, brought to another rescue or foster home, treated for medical reasons from our local animal control. We also offer a low-cost spay/neuter and other medical procedures program to the public.
[email protected] 

Animal Placement Bureau 
We are a no-kill volunteer organization that volunteers out of our own homes to help rescue any dog.
Lansing, MI
(517) 346-4505
[email protected] 

Animal Welfare Society of Southeastern Michigan
29081 Dequindre Suite E
Madison Heights, Michigan 48071
Hours of operation: 9am-4:30pm Monday-Friday
Office adoption open on Saturdays from 10am-1pm
Leave voice mail during after hours
248-548-1150
248-548-1183
[email protected] 

Little Tahoe Animal Rescue
11997 Stebbins NW
Sparta, MI 49345
616-889-0878
[email protected]


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm sorry I lost my temper, but I cannot understand "We would rather kill this dogs ourselves than let him go to a foster home that isn't an Inc rescue"

Hell I will adopt him, and then place him... LOL


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Kalamazoo Animal Rescue? Kimm has that listed on page one. Kalamazoo is near Hastings. 

Jan


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ansol*

I emld. ANSOL in MI, but my e-mail came back.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Maybe this group?


24-Hour Phone (269) 226-8570 

Questions & Comments to: [email protected]


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

All:

I didn't see Almost Heaven's site on the list. Their particulars are:

Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue and Sanctuary in DelRay, WV.


[email protected]

We'd help with the transport to get him to WV. Poor little guy.

SJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lady on Petfinder sent me this private msg.*

Karen, 

My name is Sarah sjmc from RI. I was an ACO for my town. i would love to help out the golden just need to make sure he gets along with cats. I believe i have a family down here that he would be great for. their youngest child is 12. I thought that i would bring him into my home first. If you could put me in touch with whomever. It seems like you know them there. I use warren animal hospital for all my vetting 401-245-8313. 

thanks, 
sarah 

I told Sarah to contact shelter ask her questions.

**We would need lots of help getting him from MI to RI if it works out


Will keep everyone posted.
Hoping something closer comes through!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Karen and Sarah:

Bless you both for working so hard on this--(and anyone else that pitched in, too!). 

We'd be around to help with the transport if this all comes to fruition. We're near Pittsburgh near all the good N-S and W-E routes. 

We've volunteered to do several transports (legs of transports) over the last several months--but by the time we got the emails and responded--the legs were filled! ISN'T THAT COOL??? 

Thank God, too, for all the angels who do transports!

SJ


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I sent an e-mail and left a message on Kalamazoo Animal Rescue before I saw your post Karen...obviously, adoption by Sarah would be wonderful.

Jan


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Atticus and Phoebe*

Atticus and Phoebe and everyone Thank you!
Will keep you posted.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm waiting to hear, but I think this one will be okay. I'll come back to see if anyone posts "good" news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm...*

Kimm:

Sarah in RI will take him providing he is good with cats-waiting to hear.

All Paws Crossed!!!!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you all for all your hard work. You're all amazing! Waiting anxiously for the next post.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU IS WONDERFUL!!!!

As long as Julie at the shelter knows someone is coming for this guy, he should be safe. That's the main thing...someone from MI go GET him today....and tell the shelter whatever. Tell them you are adopting him. This is a KILL Shelter, do they actually follow up and see what you do with the pet?? Doubt it. 

I hope Karen's right, I hope he has till the end of the day.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kimm:
> 
> Sarah in RI will take him providing he is good with cats-waiting to hear.
> 
> All Paws Crossed!!!!


Karen, If he's not good with cats, GET HIM PULLED, I'll take him up here. Maybe sunshine rescue will help out, once he's up here??? Haven't talked to Sunshine yet (Lisa) about it yet either. Or I'll end up working with him myself.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I just heard from Kalamazoo rescue, they're foster homes are filled and they've been told they cannot pull any more dogs. The woman I spoke with is as upset about this as we are and said she would make some calls, but said she just didn't think there was anything that could be done. I hope this dog is good with cats.

Jan


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phoebe and everyone thank you!*

Phoebe and everyone thank you!

I have been emlg. the shelter and left a v.m. there too.

Told them NOT to put Golden Ret. Mix and Princess to sleep-we will find a rescue!

What worries me as I've always gotten a reply to my e-mail from Julie the vol. but haven't rvcd a reply to my msgs. of yesterday or today.

I also emld. Sarah in RI to see if she found out if GOlden is goo w/cats and if she can save him.

Will keep everyone updated as I hear!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I'm sorry I lost my temper, but I cannot understand "We would rather kill this dogs ourselves than let him go to a foster home that isn't an Inc rescue"
> 
> Hell I will adopt him, and then place him... LOL


 
Don't be sorry, it's so easy to lose ones temper dealing with these people!!!

We understand completely, and sometimes a temper actually helps 

Can not understand the mentality of some of theses kill shelters!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Does anyone live around this shelter?*

Does anyone live around this shelter?

It would be wonderful if someone could go there and see if these two dogs are alive and maybe even take them to boarding.

Praying for a miracle!

This shelter in Hastings, Michigan.

PS: Think Kathie is at work.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Faye from Kalamazoo called, she has called several times but nobody is answering at the Barry Shelter. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phoebe*

Phoebe:

This is so worrisome. Hope that Faye will keep calling. I left msg., too and have emld. them several times. I hope they are not euthanizing. 
Julie at shelter said they had until Nov. 1st, MAYBE evening, but I pray they are doing earlier.

We just have to pray that Gold. Ret. Mix and Princess are safe until we can get them out of there into boarding before transporting.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Really sad. That GR mix would be adopted here within five minutes of being available.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm without a car until 5:30.

Jan


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Really sad. That GR mix would be adopted here within five minutes of being available.


Demand must depend on the area. When I took Duke to MSU to have his eyes checked, I ran into a woman that rescues GSDs in Jackson, MI. She told me that at the shelters she visits, dogs like Duke (small) are rarely euthanized, they get adopted quickly, however the shelters are full of black lab and black lab mixes that never get adopted and have to be euthanized. I can't imagine why that is, perhaps just the sheer number of black labs bred in the area?

Jan, Seamu, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

ARGH....no one answering is NOT good. Especially since they DO have daily kennel adoption/visitation hours. Where are they today??

I'm afraid to keep checking this thread. So many people willing to help. WHY does it have to be so hard to save a couple sweet lives?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Black labs and black mixes don't have high adoption rates here, either. There's too many of them, and most of the ones in shelters here are pit bull mixes. However, anything with pretty long hair and that doesn't look like a pit bull mix is adopted here pretty darned fast. That GR mix would probably even have a double adoption fee at my local shelter, he'd be so desired!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Black Labs, Black Lab Mixes, Flat Coated Ret. Mixes*

Black Labs, Black Lab Mixes, Flat Coated Ret. Mixes

From what I've seen on the Petfinder Msg. Forum, Lab Ret. Forum, Black Labs, Flat Coated Ret. Mixes, in IL, IN, OH, GA, TN, WV, get euthanized the majority of times. It is so sad.

Considering that Lab Rets. are #1 in Popularity and GOlden Retrievers are #2, and I think lots of people in South especially use the Labs for hunting, and then turn them into kill shelters after one season I think that's a large part of it.
I don't get people that view dogs and cats as property! They are my children!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the problem with flat coat mixes is they're not usually flat coats. They are very careful about who they let own and keep track of owners of flat coats. This way they know where the pups are. At least that is what I've been told. When the woman went on the other forum and said she was going to breed her flat coats and make them available at pet stores, the society was not happy. They may have even tracked her down.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Agreed. I have never seen a Flat coat mix posted here that IMO had ANY flat coat in it at all. 

Same with Whippet mixes listed on Petfinder... they're all pitbulls, most of them PUREBRED!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Agreed. I have never seen a Flat coat mix posted here that IMO had ANY flat coat in it at all.
> 
> Same with Whippet mixes listed on Petfinder... they're all pitbulls, most of them PUREBRED!


This is really difficult for people to understand. After communicating with someone from the Flat Coat Society I understand a little bit better how they keep tabs on ALL the Flat Coats. Maybe some slip through, I don't know.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Whippets and other sighthounds don't slip through either- it really frustrates me placing pit bulls with novice pet owners by telling them the dog is a "Whippet" it isn't fair to the dog, to my breed, or to the new owners. Pits are great dogs, but they're NOTHING like a Whippet.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Any news on the two furrkids?

Just trying to keep up with all that's been happening........

SJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No News*

No News>

I've had no answers from the shelter or anyone.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe they're overwhelmed with calls and email messages. Keeping all paws crossed.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Awww.....it's after 4 there. Yes, maybe they are overwhelmed and holding back knowing they have such interest? Maybe no news is good news? Both of these dogs (Princess and the mix) were still up on Petfinder.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just heard from Julie at shelter.*

She is at a meeting at Capitol in Michigan.
She said the dogs have to be out today!

Have nobody to get them out!! Can't get through to shelter.
Can't reach Kathie on # she gave.

I am so fearful for them.!!!


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not good at all. For all the effort YOU all put into this....this poor guy. 

It's 4:25 there...adoption hours end at 4:30.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Not giving up-just praying hard.*

We will get the two of them out with God's help!


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm very happy for the other two Goldens that got a new shot at life today...Ohio and WV. But these at Barry County....my heart is heavy. No one to answer calls is just UNACCEPTABLE but I think I read on the shelter's page that a lot of those positions are filled by volunteers too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

the shelter staff prob. don't answer the phone and the vols. are prob. working all day at jobs like most everyone and they have their hands full.

I pray these two dogs make it out alive!! I know they will find wonderful homes and people that love them!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> the shelter staff prob. don't answer the phone and the vols. are prob. working all day at jobs like most everyone and they have their hands full.
> 
> I pray these two dogs make it out alive!! I know they will find wonderful homes and people that love them!


We've been calling all day, busy or not, they should still have the decency, for the animals, to answer the phones 
Wonder how many lost out today b/c of the phones 

(still getting no answers, for any one,cept Kathie, and no emails from shelter, or any rescues


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I just heard from Faye. She spoke with Julie, they will not release to a rescue. The golden mix is alive today but she can't say that will be the case tomorrow morning. 

Is Sara going to take this dog? If so, is there a transport plan? 

Jan


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> She is at a meeting at Capitol in Michigan.
> She said the dogs have to be out today!
> 
> Have nobody to get them out!! Can't get through to shelter.
> ...


Kathie can't get em right now even if she wanted  too far time wise, no one answered her today either


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Faye gave me a number and Julie said she would take our calls all night.

Jan


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok, now I feel SICK.

THEY WILL NOT RELEASE TO RESCUE? WHYYY NOTTT??

That makes NO SENSE. If you have no room, release to anyone who will be responsible FOR the dog. 

Julie is taking calls all night? WILL it be "in time?" I know, this isn't Julie's fault. But geez. Nobody takes calls all day, this guy's # is up, and now Julie can take calls???


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

If we can get Julie hold the dog, I can put the adoption fee on a charge card if need be, then we would just need someone to get the dog in the morning. But before someone picks the dog up, we do need to know that Sara will take the dog and we do need to come up with some kind of transport plan. 

Jan


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Someone is making a call now. Just gave the person more info. If this person can't get it done, I'm at a loss ladies.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Whill381 said:


> Ok, now I feel SICK.
> 
> THEY WILL NOT RELEASE TO RESCUE? WHYYY NOTTT??
> 
> That makes NO SENSE. If you have no room, release to anyone who will be responsible FOR the dog.


You have no idea how upset Faye is with this shelter.

Jan


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I'd be calling the local newspaper. You have people willing to pull, transport, foster and then rescue and they're not going to release him??? Does this make any sense? Especially if the rescue he goes to is reliable. It's not like he's going to be a bait dog!!!

I'm hoping this person I talked to can shake things up a bit. Not in a negative way, but she's good at getting things done.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jan...you're right. For all of you who have been personally involved, I can only imagine. I'm venting...but not AT anyone. I found this shelter and a little girl who needed out a couple weeks ago. Then another boy. They were adopted, whew!! We've had our eye on this shelter and now there's two more lovies in there....

So may people have offered help but doors just keep slamming in their faces.

Kimm...I hope your preson can get something done. ONE more straw to grasp....

Jan, you talk of Julie holding the dog...oh please please, is that even POSSIBLE? Today was D-Day...would they hold him if they checked messages and know there's SO much interest?

I keep editing my post here....adoption fee on a credit card? I've done nothing but watch this story unfold with my gut in a knot. I'd be happy to remiburse someone the adoption fees. THAT I can do. If someone pays via credit card, I'll send you a check.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Whill381 said:


> Ok, now I feel SICK.
> 
> THEY WILL NOT RELEASE TO RESCUE? WHYYY NOTTT??
> 
> ...


 
No, that makes no sense what so ever!!! So they rather see an animal put down, then to work with a rescue, how pathic


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spoke to Julie.*

Spoke to Julie.
she said they're prob. safe.
She will e-mail tomorrow.
Will post more late.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Whill381 said:


> .
> Jan, you talk of Julie holding the dog...oh please please, is that even POSSIBLE? Today was D-Day...would they hold him if they checked messages and know there's SO much interest?
> 
> I keep editing my post here....adoption fee on a credit card? I've done nothing but watch this story unfold with my gut in a knot. I'd be happy to remiburse someone the adoption fees. THAT I can do. If someone pays via credit card, I'll send you a check.


I don't know if it will work or not. Shelter is closed now, dog is due to be put down tomorrow. I'm just hoping if we put money down the dog could be held. I don't know if Julie will accept that as I have yet to speak to her.

Jan


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Phoebe said:


> I just heard from Faye. She spoke with Julie, they will not release to a rescue. The golden mix is alive today but she can't say that will be the case tomorrow morning.
> 
> Is Sara going to take this dog? If so, is there a transport plan?
> 
> Jan


 
If Sara can't, I said I would. Offered to take Golden mix and Princess. If I know they are out, and on way, there's gotta be someone up here (rescue/fostering shelter) to take them. I know the fostering shelter will near me, as long as I pay a surrender fee. So atleast we have a plan of some sort to go with. ( I can't pull, can't board, but will take them)


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Spoke to Julie.
> she said they're prob. safe.
> She will e-mail tomorrow.
> Will post more late.


Probably? I'd rather here IS.

Jan


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Karen...another glimmer of hope. That's SOMETHING. I'd rather here IS too, but Julie is not even AT the shelter today. (Right?)

Seriously, if someone is able to pull this guy and/or pay to keep him safe...PM me. I'll send you a check. 

EDITED TO ADD...Include Princess too...I can't pull em but I can pay for em!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is getting very confusing...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> This is getting very confusing...


 
Getting? LOL 

Think your idea on calling local paper was a good one!

Sounds like the Vol's want to help out, but shelter staff, Bigwigs don't care!?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, let the birdie do her thing and we will see what happens. 

If you go to the link on his page it will say that they are "rescue" friendly. I wonder how many calls they have gotten on him from people who are not affilated with rescues. This could be part of the problem, I don't know.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, I've received news that RR (Ryley's Run) is helping this guy. The director of RR and Julie are working this out now. Hopefully both these dogs will be saved.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

My dogs and I are all happy dancing here! Thank you KIMM and the Riley's Run team, and of course Karen 519 who has been working on this all day!

Jan, Seamus (dancing prairie dog style), Gracie (biting at Seamus cuz he looks stoopid), Phoebe (spinning in circles), Duke (hiding under chair because he doesn't understand happy dancing yet)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well lets just hope the shelter doesn't do what another one did once and these dogs will be on their way in the opposite direction of the chamber with their tails wagging...

I can't wait to hear that they're out!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm and Ryley's Run Thank YOu*

Kimm and Ryley's Run, Thank You!!!

I think I've aged 10 years today and Cindy, too!!!!

Anyway, Julie and Megan are volunteers for the Petfinder site for the dogs at this shelter and they go into shelter once a week. Julie was attending a mtg. at the Capital today and had e-mld. her cell phone so I went outside at work and reached her about 4 PM Chg. Time. Anyway, she said that Megan will send her a list about noon tomorrow of dogs that are still there. She thinks the Golden Ret. Mix and Princess are still there. I told her we were calling and e-mailing the shelter alll day, the 269-671-5257 nujmber, but Julie said this is the volunteers numbers, WHICH IS THE number we should call. If we were to bombard the shelter with calls they would get upset and wouldn't let the volunteers try to help the animals. 

So I told her that Kathie said she could pick them up on Saturday and Julie was going to let the shelter know that. If they don't go along with that, I asked if someone could take them to boarding. Also, she said when Kathie goes Saturday she will need to adopt both of them at $55 each, believe that includes the spay/neuter certificate. She said shelter doesn't work with rescues so dogs must be adopted. I hope this is making sense. Also, the [email protected] is the volunteers e-mail. Megan usually goes into the shelter today, but is going tomorrow. 

I have never been so EMOTIONALLY EXHAUSTED-HAVE to go to Church tonight so I'll be gone from 7-9 PM Central Time.

Bless alll of you for helping these two dogs. For now, I'm praying they are both there still alive and as soon as I get an e-mail tomorrow, I will let everyone know!!
P.S. The other girl Sarah Collins from R.I. that wanted to adopt the Golden Ret., well Julie said they don't know how Gold. Ret. is with cats, so that would leave her out of the equasion!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

I haven't done anything but send an email or two.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't know if there would be any way to do it, but I wish we had a list of people on our forum that would be willing to participate in pulling a dog from a shelter if a rescue requests, or participating in a transport. Something along the lines of listing a state, the general area they live in, some type of contact information. This list is dependent upon who is viewing at the time and some of us may visit for a while, get busy, leave, come back...but if we knew there was a dog in need might, be willing to pitch in and spring a pooch or help with a transport. Without having a list, you lose volunteers that may would love to help out, just haven't visited the forum lately.

Just a thought, and probably too complicated and too big. I'm so used to working with a national rescue, we usually have a contact somewhere. It would have been nice today to be able to scroll through a list of Michigan volunteers, see one near Hastings and request a pick up and drop off at a boarding facility while transportation can be worked out with a rescue. At least we could all breath easy.

Jan


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Phoebe said:


> I don't know if there would be any way to do it, but I wish we had a list of people on our forum that would be willing to participate in pulling a dog from a shelter if a rescue requests, or participating in a transport. Something along the lines of listing a state, the general area they live in, some type of contact information. This list is dependent upon who is viewing at the time and some of us may visit for a while, get busy, leave, come back...but if we knew there was a dog in need might, be willing to pitch in and spring a pooch or help with a transport. Without having a list, you lose volunteers that may would love to help out, just haven't visited the forum lately.
> 
> Just a thought, and probably too complicated and too big. I'm so used to working with a national rescue, we usually have a contact somewhere. It would have been nice today to be able to scroll through a list of Michigan volunteers, see one near Hastings and request a pick up and drop off at a boarding facility while transportation can be worked out with a rescue. At least we could all breath easy.
> 
> Jan


I started a list of people here who were willing to transport. It's a distribution list, but I only have two member's names. I set up the list in outlook.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

One other thing...I've mentioned Malley's fundraising before, but it is that time of the year, so I'm mentioning it again. The rescue I volunteer for is recognized as a charity. Every Christmas and Easter we sign up with Malley's (they sell chocolate, fudge, nuts). Purchases of $1000 means the rescue gets $500. We meet that quota every season (probably because I'm addicted to chocolate) on our list. If we could pick one rescue per season and GRF ordered through Malleys, it would be a lovely Christmas, Easter gift to some rescue. It would be simply of matter of choosing a rescue and getting GRF on board. There are so many people on this forum, I can't imagine it would take much to meet the $1000 goal.

Jan


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What is the price range? I hear this candy is wonderful and I purchase gifts for my four sisters and I buy family gifts for the nieces and nephews. Too many little ones now!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Take a look at Malley's Chocolates - Home of Gold Cup Chocolates and More!.

I find the prices reasonable, the candy is fabulous! It would simply be a matter of choosing a rescue, having them register with Malley's, then when people order, they order through the rescue. It would be a nice fundraiser for a golden retriever charity.

Jan


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kimm, Karen, Cindy, Ryley's Run...everybody, thank you. All I've done is follow along but my heart was wrapped up in this too...all because of the first girl I found at this shelter, weeks ago.

As Kimm said, I do hope this isn't something where they are saying what we want to hear and leading dogs, tails wagging, into the chamber. 

GONNA THINK POSITIVE....a lot has happened...

And really, if I can sent $110 for two dogs to someone, or to a rescue, or charity...let me know!!! Ryley's Run?? Just direct me...

I can also sign up for local transport/pulls if we do get a list going. I just could not get to Michigan and we're not ready to foster.

Malley's...YUM!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wendy*

Wendy:

Thanks for your offering to help!!

Thank you TO EVERYONE.

I too, won't rest until these two babies are out of there!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully I will be updated later.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Really Bad News..*

*Really Bad News..

Got a pm from Kathie and she may have to work tomorrow
and will not be able to pick up these two dogs and take them to boarding.

Julie, the volunteer told me they have TO BE OUT tomorrow, the latest!

I don't think there is anything I can do now. They will die.

Is there anyone else that can drive to the shelter tomorrow and take these two to boarding, while a transport to the rescue is worked out???*


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Awww...............so much interest, so many phone calls, so much help offered but still no one to pull them in time?

Where are all the Michigan people?? I keep reading about Michigan get togethers on this forum. 

SHOOT!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I apologize for mentioning the Newspaper. It's a long story, but my thinking out loud has probably done more harm than good. I only mentioned the contacting the newspaper thinking the dogs would be put down rather than go to rescue. They have not been put down and people were trying to work this out. I didn't know that at the time. 

I'm done with the forum for awhile. I don't want to hear what will happen to these two. It's heart wrenching.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To All..*

You did nothing wrong Kimm-you meant the best for the dogs.

I think that this will work out-Julie and Megan volunteers there are working hard and getting shelter to accept their help.

I believe these two will be rescued.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Whill381 said:


> Awww...............so much interest, so many phone calls, so much help offered but still no one to pull them in time?
> 
> Where are all the Michigan people?? I keep reading about Michigan get togethers on this forum.
> 
> SHOOT!


I hope the shelter hasnt gotten confused with all the phone calls and e-mails... We almost lost a dog because of it....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Never called the shelter.*

I never called the shelter. I spoke to Julie yesterday on her cell phone
and she said the # I had called was the volunteer's #hone: 269-671-5257


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saved!! BOth Pups!! Best of News!!!*

Just received this message:

Best of news for BOTH OF THESE PUPS-They are SAVED! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Kalmazaoo rescue is picking up the Golden Mix tomorrow and confirmed that with them. And Julie confirmed it also.

The Australian Shep/Lab Mix, Princess, is going to be adopted once we get her spayed and Julie is working out the details so I can send the payment through Ryleys Run so the older couple can adopt her. They are both still at the shelter but only until tomorrow and there is no fear of them being put down. They are safe. Julie said its all set. We, like I said, are just going to work out the spaying details but the couple is going to take her!!

*Yeh, for Princess and the Sweet Little Golden Retriever and BLESS ALL OF THE WONDERFUL PEOPLE -AND THERE ARE LOTS-INVOLVED IN THIS RESCUE!!!!*:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm so relieved to read this! Both my phone and my computer have been down since mid morning, I couldn't check to see what was going on.

Jan


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just wonderful news and you people are just amazing going so far for these pups. Thank goodness two more are saved.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I heard this earlier. I'm so happy for these two.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank goodness. I know that sounds casual, but after all of this, I don't even know what else to say.

Like Kimm, I've been afraid to check this thread but I can't keep myself away either.

Thanks to EVERYONE who had a hand in this. There are MANY of you...


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I like saying this:

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!

Thanks to everyone who helped out. You are all angels!

SJ


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh - that's great! I read the first page of this thread and skipped to the last almost cringing... so glad you all helped this pupper (and the other) out! Pretty little thing.


----------

